# Timeshare Map



## swift (Nov 4, 2008)

This link was posted in a thread on the Western board. http://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html  I don't recall seeing the map before. How do you navigate to it? Is it up to date?


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 4, 2008)

it was created by one of our members awahile back, I am not sure how often it is updated.

to navigate it...simply click on one of the regional tabs at the top of the page to load the resorts in that area.


----------



## swift (Nov 4, 2008)

TUGBrian said:


> to navigate it...simply click on one of the regional tabs at the top of the page to load the resorts in that area.



I got that part but where is it? How do I find it on TUG?


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 4, 2008)

oops...misread that!

=)

there is a link to it on the homepage in the left hand column.

there is also a link to it at the top of the review pages when logged in.


----------



## swift (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok, that is probably why I missed it I don't go to the home page very often. Thanks Brian.


----------

